# New to Assassin's Creed series. Question



## Undead (Oct 27, 2012)

Is it ok to start with AC II instead of the first one? I heard a lot of bad things about the first one, and heard AC II was amazing. Will I miss out on much if I do this? I'm planning on reading a summary of the first games plot.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 27, 2012)

if you havent played any of the assassins creeds, play #1 its amazing............until you play #2. But yea if you want to know the story play 1


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 27, 2012)

Don't play two before one.

One is good but after playing two, one will feel like utter crap. So play one first.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Oct 27, 2012)

Just play the 1st one first. it is repetitive but you miss out on stuff if you dont play the first. and if you play the 2nd  first you'll never want to play the 1st


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 27, 2012)

The first game is a great game with some problems fixed in the sequels, there's also the problem that it's a sandbox game but doesn't have any side missions to do other than the story missions, in my personal opinion it has the best story in the franchise.

I recommend playing it before the others, besides it's the only one were you can visit Jerusalem, Acre and Damascus in the medieval age.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Oct 27, 2012)

First one has the best assassin but the worst gameplay so its hard to say what you want to favor more is up to you. Story? then you'll definitely want AC1 gameplay? You'll probably want to skip it and get AC2.


----------



## KidTony (Oct 27, 2012)

massive spoilers

[YOUTUBE]Rnfg1rDmNIw[/YOUTUBE]

this vid will saves you tons of time if you want to go ahead and dive into AC3 on tuesdays, but quite honestly i don't think anyone should miss out on playing ACII, one of the best games this gen and one of my favorite games of all time.


----------



## blackbird (Oct 27, 2012)

Both are bad games. Easy and ultimately boring experiences, defiled by the simplicity and monotonousness of the gameplay, yet ACII does have the more engaging setting, characters and gameplay features. 

If you've already decided, however, that this franchise is right down your alley, ACI does have the chronological advantages of the main story making slightly more sense, and perhaps, depending who you ask, of course, the more likable protagonist and time period.


----------



## trollface (Oct 27, 2012)

Gotta start with AC1. The game's claim to fame is mostly its storyline. The game play itself is... eeh, ill play it just to see what happens in the next part of the story. Some interesting bits. But ya gotta play 1 for the story.


----------



## TsundereCapricorn (Dec 28, 2012)

If you want to better understand the story, start with AC1. 

Playing two before one will make one look like utter garbage in comparison when it comes to game play.


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes start with AC1 First, then move on to the rest of them starting with two. also a little tip take your time while playing and remember that a big part of the game is all about stealth and blending into the crowd, that will help you out a lot.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 29, 2012)

Play 1

Then Play 2

Then Play Brotherhood, So far it has been the BEST Assasin's Creed to date. And one of the MOST Epic Games of this generation!

The ones that come after that are Garbage, becuase they are not about stealth and assasination anymore. The story becomes cold like metal and like something that Michael Bay would had done.

Perhaps this is because the Creator of Assasin's Creed left the company, due to Ubisoft being a complete jerkass.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2012)

First one is boring and repetitious and the AC story as a whole is ass. Skip it, everyone in this thread is wrong.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 29, 2012)

Just what I said, after Brotherhood, there is nothing left to be seen or played. It's just mehhh...


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 29, 2012)

Start with AC1. Lots of vital background information. That, and you won't want to go back to play 1 after playing 2 and beyond. 1 feels ancient and terribly clunky in comparison.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 30, 2012)

So my brother got me Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood for Christmas. I didn't want it, but it's something new to play so what the hell.

All I'm gonna say is fuck Ezio and fuck platforming puzzles. It'd be one thing if the puzzles were actually designed in a way where my failure of the puzzle didn't come from Ezio deciding that instead of my holding Right Trigger, Forward and A meaning I want him to jump for the platform in front of him, but what I obviously want is for him to turn around jump to the previous platform and then drop down. Because that makes sense at fucking all.

Or the random falls, where Ezio doesn't grab on to the hand hole for no fucking reason.

Or the fact that the difficulty is superficially placed on the game by adding these stupid fucking 100% Synchronization rules. Which means when I fall in those puzzles I have to go back to the fucking beginning.

Fuck.

/end angry rant


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah, the 100% synchronization stuff is usually okay, but sometimes there's missions that make you want to rip your hair out.


----------



## Ubereem (Jan 2, 2013)

Start with the first one, or you can buy ac3 and it comes with ac1.


----------



## Phoenix6000 (Jan 2, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Yeah, the 100% synchronization stuff is usually okay, but sometimes there's missions that make you want to rip your hair out.



AKA Da Vinci missions in Brotherhood. xD


----------



## 115 (Jan 2, 2013)

Lamb said:


> So my brother got me Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood for Christmas. I didn't want it, but it's something new to play so what the hell.
> 
> All I'm gonna say is fuck Ezio and fuck platforming puzzles. It'd be one thing if the puzzles were actually designed in a way where my failure of the puzzle didn't come from Ezio deciding that instead of my holding Right Trigger, Forward and A meaning I want him to jump for the platform in front of him, but what I obviously want is for him to turn around jump to the previous platform and then drop down. Because that makes sense at fucking all.
> 
> ...



Meet Ezio. Mr IWillJumpAnywhereExceptWhereYouWantMeToJump. 

Was Brotherhood the one with that annoying achievement where you were required to parachute from the top of the tallest building? Memory fails me on this one, either way, every time I made the jump and pressed the required button, Ezio would just go "nope" and fall to his death. 

@OP. Skip AC1, play AC2: Brotherhood, skip AC:R and play AC3 for the gameplay. The story is a messed up cesspool of crazy and is really laughable at best by the time you get to Revelations.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jan 3, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Don't play two before one.
> 
> *One is good but after playing two, one will feel like utter crap.* So play one first.



I was hoping someone would say that. I'm in the middle of one, but after not playing it, I forgot about the controls, namely when it came to locking on the opponent. I don't like the lack of subtitles, which is a nitpick, and I facepalm at the science of the Animus, which is notable since I usually ignore or don't even notice stuff like that.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 3, 2013)

Phoenix6000 said:


> AKA Da Vinci missions in Brotherhood. xD



I swear, the tank mission was one of the most infuriating times I've ever had with a video game. Don't take damage for the entire mission. But the tank controls like crap and more tanks and cannons are shooting at you at the same time. If the sides of the cliff don't destroy you the artillery will.


----------

